# postazione touchscreen domestica

## mdr5

ciao a tutti.

leggendo un pdf del linux pro di qualche tempo fa mi è venuta voglia di creare una specie di chiosco da mettere in cucina/soggiorno.

il pc (pensavo ad una motheboard tipo mini-itx di via o qualche cosa del genere per contenere lo spazio...) non dovrebbe fare molte cose: mi interesserebbe solo navigazione internet e posta elettronica, player musicale e video e voip software.

il tutto, e quì viene il bello, senza tastiera e mouse rimpiazzati da un bel monitor touchscreen.

ed ecco i primi dubbi: linux funziona senza tastiera e mouse? se si, in che modo viene emulato il tasto destro?

io pensavo di usare una tastiera virtuale che si potrebbe attivare tramite una "gesture" di kde: un movimento particolare del mouse che richiama un applicazione (la tastiera in questo caso).

altro dubbio che mi viene è il login non credo di riuscire a mettere la tastiera virtuale già nella finestra di kdm...(anche se mi sembra che si possa impostare il login automatico)

altre caratteristiche potrebbero essere il collegamento di rete tramite rete elettrica: ho provato con il wi-fi a casa ma non sono rimasto soddifatto (anche perchè la penna usb wi-fi è della netgear che non supporta linux...). qualcuno ha esperienza con questo tipo di collegamenti?

per quanto riguarda il monitor pensavo di prendere un lcd da 15'' (o anche meno) e poi prendere un kit di magictouch (http://www.magictouch.com/it/index.html) per fornire le funzioni di touchscreen. il tutto per contenere un pò il prezzo e poi anche perchè magictouch fornisce i driver per linux!

e poi magari una bella pagina html che funzioni da homepage con delle belle icone per poter lanciare il browser o il player o il programma voluto.....

ok. per adesso basta fantasticare..... cmq se il tutto è fattibile metterò in piedi una virtual machine per poter fare un pò di test.

aspetto commenti e risposte ai miei dubbi.

ciao a tutti e grazie.

mauri.

----------

## djinnZ

le mie informazioni sono abbastanza datate ma non mi sembra che si possa emulare il tasto destro, le funzioni sono le stesse del touchpad ma c'era un applicativo in grado di emulare la tastiera in un'area dello schermo e cambiare la modalità del mouse, non ci sono particolari problemi a parte i driver che alle volte funzionano solo con kernel specifici.

Il collegamento tramite rete elettrica (ad onde convogliate) ha prestazioni nominali simili all'adsl (max 10 Mbs) ma soffre delle interferenze da ogni disposivo alimentato oltre a poter interferire con le funzioni dei nuovi contatori (che funzionano in base al medesimo principio). Quando ho visto non ne valeva la pena costa meno prendere una unità wireless supportata.

----------

## federico

Per il monitor touch screen non c'e' un sistema per aprire il tasto destro, magari qualche mouse gesture puo' farlo tuttavia. Se ti serve potresti utilizzare una tastiera a schermo. C'e' anche da dire che su un pc che ha le funzionalita' che dici tu, potresti anche fare in modo che il tasto destro non serva mai.

Io ho avuto una esperienza sola per quello che riguarda la rete lan via corrente elettrica con una persona nella cui casa nn andava il wifi neanche a piangere (casa su 3 piani, un disastro di pareti) ed ha funzionato, non ho fatto tuttavia test di velocita'

Ciao, Fede

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il collegamento tramite rete elettrica (ad onde convogliate) ha prestazioni nominali simili all'adsl (max 10 Mbs) 

 

la nuova generazione di dispositivi arriva anche a 200Mbs, ma confermo quanto detto da @djinnZ, hanno consti proibitivi: ~100€ per singolo nodo; è più economico un sistema wireless.

----------

## federico

Quello che installato io era questo

http://www.pixmania.com/it/it/99240/art/netgear/kit-cpl-14-mb-wifi-54-mb.html

----------

## djinnZ

Beh, da quando la ho vista io è migliorata di parecchio la situazione (anche in termini di costo), sarei curioso di sapere se hanno anche risolto il problema delle interferenze da impianto elettrico malcostruito ma non ci farei troppo affidamento.

----------

## mdr5

... sapevo che potevo contare sulla comunità gentoo...

cosa mi dite del boot senza mouse e tastiera?

so che una volta il pc si inchiodava se non vedeva almeno la tastiera.

----------

## federico

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> ... sapevo che potevo contare sulla comunità gentoo...
> 
> cosa mi dite del boot senza mouse e tastiera?
> 
> so che una volta il pc si inchiodava se non vedeva almeno la tastiera.

 

Puoi farlo, sui bios "moderni" puoi dirgli di non bloccarsi se non trova la tastiera, l'opzione di solito si trova sotto le cose base.

----------

## mdr5

cosa mi dici delle schede mini-itx? sono abbastanza "moderne"?

altra domanda: a che cosa può essere paragonata in termini di prestazioni una scheda via epia con processore da 1GHZ o 1.5GHZ possibilmente senza ventole?

----------

## federico

 *mdr5 wrote:*   

> cosa mi dici delle schede mini-itx? sono abbastanza "moderne"?
> 
> altra domanda: a che cosa può essere paragonata in termini di prestazioni una scheda via epia con processore da 1GHZ o 1.5GHZ possibilmente senza ventole?

 

Si, per moderno intendevo a dire il vero quasi tutte le schede degli ultimi 6-7 anni. Possiedo una mini itx che ho in uso a server ora come ora, la mia e' fanless. Io ho una jetway C7 da 1.2ghz fanless, la utilizzo come server e non come postazione multimediale ma Eldios utilizzava una epia C3 800 come postazione multimediale. Schede assolutamente consigliate!

----------

## djinnZ

la phoenix lo prevede sui suoi bios dal 1987 (perchè avevo un 80286 che lo prevedeva). In genere nella schermata dove si settano gli hd etc. il default è errore su tastiera ed HD, basta cambiare quel valore.

Per il wireless puoi provare a vedere di prendere una antenna esterna se hai problemi di trasmissione. A meno che l'edificio non è progettato praticamente come gabbia di faraday (come casa mia, ti pareva) dovresti risolvere.

----------

## federico

Lunedi installo una coppia di apparecchi che vanno su rete elettrica, poi ti faccio sapere...

----------

## Frez

Io ho utilizzato delle mini-itx motorizzate sia VIA che Intel e non ho mai avuto problemi per la mancanza di tastiera.

Anche secondo me ti conviene creare un'interfaccia utente dove non sia richiesto il tasto destro del mouse.

In aggiunta potresti configurare xorg per utilizzare anche un mouse usb e inserirlo a sistema avviato solo quando è necessario, magari in versione wireless (a proposito mi son trovato malino con i mouse wireless microsoft, e bene con quelli logitech, chissà perché   :Rolling Eyes:  )

in attesa che escano i multitouch :sbav:

----------

## mdr5

mmm..... il multitouch.....

nell'attesa vi posto questo link.

ma prima procuratevi il secchio per le bave.....

http://www.fastcompany.com/multimedia/video/player.html?bctid=769654555

Minority Report si avvicina !!!

----------

## federico

Figo.

Non so bene se mi serve, ma senza dubbio e' avanzatissimo!

----------

